# Resident Evil 1 to be remastered



## K3N1 (Aug 5, 2014)

Good news for all those Resident Evil 1 fans, the game will be remastered on PS4/PS3/Xbox one/PC/Xbox 360 consoles as well as PC. The game will be set as a Digital only purchase so there will be no hard copy available for purchase. The release date is set for early 2015 so no month date yet. Capcom has not released a price yet but sources say it may cost around £23 (around $40 US dollars) sources tell us that it will cost 3990 yen.

So what do you think, has any excitement filled your mind yet? Below are some before and after shots.












Source


----------



## yusuo (Aug 5, 2014)

Haha a remaster of a remaster love it.  Sums up the new console generation perfectly


----------



## lismati (Aug 5, 2014)

inb4 Super Resident Evil 1 HD Turbo EX FX Remaster 3D Ultra Alpha New Guns: The Game


----------



## WiiUBricker (Aug 5, 2014)

lismati said:


> inb4 Super Resident Evil 1 HD Turbo EX FX Remaster 3D Ultra Alpha New Guns: The Game


Well that doesn't make sense.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Aug 5, 2014)

inminent xzibit meme


----------



## Clydefrosch (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## Silentsurvivor (Aug 5, 2014)

Looks about the same as if the game were running on Dolphin. But less resource intensive.


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 5, 2014)

Now if only twin snakes is re-released...


----------



## razielleonhart (Aug 5, 2014)

Joe88 said:


> Now if only twin snakes is re-released...


 
now this is a game that needs to be remaster and come out for PS3/PS4


----------



## WiiUBricker (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm still hoping for a Metal Gear Liquid one days.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Aug 5, 2014)

i think a RE 3 remastering would have been more appropriate


----------



## Harsky (Aug 5, 2014)

I wonder how long before they remaster RE0.


----------



## Celice (Aug 5, 2014)

I was hoping they would use their stock renders for higher quality. Even PS1 games and SNES games have a lot of detail in their backgrounds that got smothered during compression and resizing.

But here it kinda looks like they added a filter to the original, and simply raised the native resolution. I can do that in Dolphin (and better too with a sweetfx profile attached). The staircase comparison is really easy to see this, reminding me of those hx or eagle filters on 2D emulators.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 5, 2014)

Can't they just do something more interesting? Like a Reboot or something like Silent Hill did with Shatter Memories instead of just an another remake/port of this game? 
Yes it's fun, but not fun enough to keep playing through over and over again, just because they made it look better or made it portable.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Aug 6, 2014)

Celice said:


> I was hoping they would use their stock renders for higher quality. Even PS1 games and SNES games have a lot of detail in their backgrounds that got smothered during compression and resizing.
> 
> But here it kinda looks like they added a filter to the original, and simply raised the native resolution. I can do that in Dolphin (and better too with a sweetfx profile attached). The staircase comparison is really easy to see this, reminding me of those hx or eagle filters on 2D emulators.


 
also the screencaps in the OP looks like the original part of it is was taken with a camera pointing a TV and the HD remaster an actual screenshot, the difference in contrast and color balance is too big.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Aug 6, 2014)

I do not mind to play it because I finished Resident Evil 4-6. I haven't finished 1-3 because I disliked the PSX graphics version of Resident Evil and Resident Evil's controls at all.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 6, 2014)

I didn't notice this thread at all - had I seen it, I would include it in the front page post. My bad, kenenthk!


----------



## Necron (Aug 6, 2014)

bearmon2010 said:


> I do not mind to play it because I finished Resident Evil 4-6. I haven't finished 1-3 because I disliked the PSX graphics version of Resident Evil and Resident Evil's controls at all.


But this one has the same type of controls....


----------



## K3N1 (Aug 6, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> I didn't notice this thread at all - had I seen it, I would include it in the front page post. My bad, kenenthk!


 
All good.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 24, 2014)

The first is PsOne CLASSIC, I recall I didn't have a Memory Card at the time, and a friend let me borrow the game.. Shit, fuck, that SNAKE, those one-hit HUNTERS.. And I was re-starting ALL over again.. I had some patience, being 15 yo, I guess.. :o

I had another friend letting me get GC RE Zero (the next Capcom Hd probably..) and this RE 1 Remake. I played Zero, was okay, bad inventory management without any chests and so few slots, but okay.. I did not re-play the first remade, gave it back, too much backlog.. One more reason to get this on PC.

I'm hating the price but must have.. Wishlisted along with RE 4 PC HD, Assassin's Creed Liberation HD and Castlevania - Lords of Shadow - Mirror of Fate HD, until deep cuts at the least about 10$, on some Steam holidays..


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 24, 2014)

bearmon2010 said:


> I do not mind to play it because I finished Resident Evil 4-6. I haven't finished 1-3 because I disliked the PSX graphics version of Resident Evil and Resident Evil's controls at all.


Practically speaking you've skipped three of the best games in the series because of superficial reasons.


----------



## Veho (Aug 24, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Practically speaking you've skipped three of the best games in the series because of superficial reasons.


Controls can make or break a game. I wouldn't call that a "superficial" reason.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 24, 2014)

Veho said:


> Controls can make or break a game. I wouldn't call that a "superficial" reason.


Controls are also something you can get used to - every game controls slightly differently, don't dismiss it just because you can't adapt.


----------



## Veho (Aug 24, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Controls are also something you can get used to


So is having your balls chopped off. Refusing to do it is still a valid reaction, regardless. 



> every game controls slightly differently


This is not slight, this is a significant difference. 



> don't dismiss it just because you can't adapt.


Next time you criticize a game just because it forces you to play it using an Etch-A-Sketch and gyrating your hips while standing on your head, recall your own words.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 24, 2014)

Veho said:


> So is having your balls chopped off. Refusing to do it is still a valid reaction, regardless. This is not slight, this is a significant difference. Next time you criticize a game just because it forces you to play it using an Etch-A-Sketch and gyrating your hips while standing on your head, recall your own words.


The _"tank"_ control scheme was optimal in the game because the camera is static. Yes, it controls different than most _"3D games"_, but that's mostly because it's not really a 100% 3D - it's just 3D characters on a 2D backdrop. It's hard to blame the game for not controlling line your average 3D game when it's not an average 3D game.


----------



## Veho (Aug 24, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> It's hard to blame the game for not controlling line your average 3D game when it's not an average 3D game.


On the contrary, it's very very easy.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 24, 2014)

Veho said:


> On the contrary, it's very very easy.


Whining. Complainonitis.


----------



## Veho (Aug 24, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Whining. Complainonitis.


Legitimate criticism.


----------



## grossaffe (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm with Veho on this one.  I will not play a game if I'm forced to use tank controls.  I tried the REmake on the cube back in the day, and I hated it due to the controls.  The way you interface with a game is one of the most critical components of gameplay.  You like Tank Controls, Foxi, and that's okay.  But there are those of us who cannot accept them as a viable control method.
And no, just because the game uses a fixed camera angle, does not mean Tank Controls are required.  Apparently Silent Hill 2 came with the option to play with either control method (which I only recently learned about, and as a result, it has gone onto my backlog).  The issue where you switch from one camera to another can be mitigated by clever programming. Eternal Darkness would have the character continue to move in the previous direction for a brief moment allowing you time to adjust to the new camera angle.
I've also seen Twilight Princess use a technique to handle transitions in control.  In TP's case, it wasn't so much that the camera changed on you as much as being in a room where you walk up the wall and onto the ceiling.  Pressing forward on the joystick will walk you up the wall and as you reach the ceiling, you'll continue walking forward even though that forward direction is towards the camera instead of away.  However, when you reposition the joystick after you've reached the ceiling, the controls return to how you would expect such that pressing forward would move you away from the camera and back to the wall that you just walked up.


----------



## sonictopfan (Aug 25, 2014)

How I so don't care, okay I admit graphics look nicer but... really?


----------



## ForteGospel (Aug 25, 2014)

Veho said:


> Legitimate criticism.


its useless to argue with foxi anyway...

imo if they were not milking the series for the sake of milking it they could just add the option to use new control mechanics without breaking the game...

hd rematered games from last gen to new gen (ps2 to ps3) are just lazy as fuck ports


----------

